# Sulla religione



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2009)

_"Well something I recognize about religion, that us evangelical atheists haven't really grappled with yet, which is that it gives people a chance to surrender. What religion says to you, essentially, is that you're not in control. Now that's a very liberating idea."_

La traduco terra, terra:

_Qualcosa che riconosco alla religione, cosa che noi ateisti non abbiamo ancora ben afferrato, e' che la religione ti da la possibilità' di arrenderti. Essenzialmente la religione ti dice che non hai il  controllo. Ora questa e' un'idea veramente liberatoria._

Questa frase mi ha fatto rivalutare la religione. Mi ci sto sbattendo la testa al muro da qualche settimana e in definitiva, penso ci sia molto di vero in questo.


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _"Well something I recognize about religion, that us evangelical atheists haven't really grappled with yet, which is that it gives people a chance to surrender. What religion says to you, essentially, is that you're not in control. Now that's a very liberating idea."_
> 
> La traduco terra, terra:
> 
> ...


per capire che non si ha realmente il controllo delle cose, non dovrebbe essere necessaria la religione... ma se a qualcuno serve per aprire gli occhi, ben venga. Anche se la sua funzione è piuttosto chiuderli. 
Però si, aggiunge la possibilità della resa. Questo è vero.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> per capire che non si ha realmente il controllo delle cose, non dovrebbe essere necessaria la religione... ma se a qualcuno serve per aprire gli occhi, ben venga. Anche se la sua funzione è piuttosto chiuderli.
> Però si, aggiunge la possibilità della resa. Questo è vero.


Teoricamente non e' necessaria la religione... non sarebbe necessario nulla... basta sapere che non sei nato per tua volontà LOL:mrgreen:
Chiuderli, aprirli per me e' irrilevante... alla fine della fiera la visione di un uomo di fede e la mia hanno lo stesso valore praticamente nullo. Sono due visioni diverse, entrambe valide in un certo senso, e raggiungono lo stesso scopo.
In linea generale nella frase per me c'e' molto di vero


----------



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2009)

*già...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> _Qualcosa che riconosco alla religione, cosa che noi ateisti non abbiamo ancora ben afferrato, e' che la religione ti da la possibilità' di arrenderti. Essenzialmente la religione ti dice che non hai il  controllo. Ora questa e' un'idea veramente liberatoria._
> 
> Questa frase mi ha fatto rivalutare la religione. Mi ci sto sbattendo la testa al muro da qualche settimana e in definitiva, penso ci sia molto di vero in questo.


Credo che sia questa la funzione finale delle "fede" o religione che sia.
Noi qualunque cosa crediamo e comunque identifichiamo questa fede, siamo consapevoli dell'inconoscibile, dell'irrisolvibile, della incapacità della ragione e del pensiero di comprendere attraverso qualunque verifica.
Rassegnarsi in modo consapevole rende più semplice agire in questa dimensione e non può, se agiamo in modo positivo, che farci del bene se ne esisterà una spirituale dopo l'esperienza terrena.

Ho avuto sempre una convinzione, se abbiamo una coscienza per valutare il bene ed il male, forse non é solo per la motivazione ovvia e primaria della salvaguardia della specie, ma per la evoluzione e la maturazione di una trascendenza che forse deve avvicinarci a quello che sarà. 
Il discorso é lungo, va oltre la fede, ma la mia personale idea in sintesi é che, come la natura ha nell'evoluzione delle specie la sua funzione più alta, così noi, nella ricerca della nostra essenza , qualunque inclinazione di pensiero possiamo avere, avremo la nostra evoluzione ed innalzamento spirituale.
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2009)

Ricordo un bellissimo aforisma di niezsche, "muori quando sei pronto a farlo."
In sintesi, solo quando si è davvero vissuta la propria vita si è pronti a morire. Se la si spreca, se la si vive secondo le scelte degli altri e non secondo le proprie, se ci si fa impastoiare... beh il momento della morte sarà atroce.
E' collegata al potentissimo pensiero dell'eterno ritorno... pensiero che potrebbe sostituire molte psicoterapie se utilizzato come strumento sulla propria vita.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ricordo un bellissimo aforisma di niezsche, "muori quando sei pronto a farlo."
> In sintesi, solo quando si è davvero vissuta la propria vita si è pronti a morire. Se la si spreca, se la si vive secondo le scelte degli altri e non secondo le proprie, se ci si fa impastoiare... beh il momento della morte sarà atroce.
> E' collegata al potentissimo pensiero dell'eterno ritorno... pensiero che potrebbe sostituire molte psicoterapie se utilizzato come strumento sulla propria vita.


Ci puoi mettere la mano sul fuoco!

(almeno a me piace pensare che sia così'... ma so che non sara' una mia volonta' neanche la morte... Nietzsche e' un burlone idealista LOL)


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Novembre 2009)

Sarà, ma  a me l'idea che mi si conceda di arrendermi fa paura. Storicamente è proprio l'arrendersi ad una pretesa volontà superiore che ha concesso a molti uomini di accontentarsi di vivere da bestie e di conseguenza produrre più male del necessario. 
Certo, non siamo nati per nostra volontà, ma è troppo comodo permettersi di fare i propri comodi per "sopravvivere", in nome di una voontà altrui. Troppo comodo.


----------



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2009)

*Alce*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sarà, ma  a me l'idea che mi si conceda di arrendermi fa paura. Storicamente è proprio l'arrendersi ad una pretesa volontà superiore che ha concesso a molti uomini di accontentarsi di vivere da bestie e di conseguenza produrre più male del necessario.
> Certo, non siamo nati per nostra volontà, ma è troppo comodo permettersi di fare i propri comodi per "sopravvivere", in nome di una voontà altrui. Troppo comodo.


Ma la resa non é suddittanza a qualcosa o qualcuno ma semplicemente una presa di coscienza che non si hanno modi o capacità di interpretare o comprendere quello che non possiamo o riusciamo a comprendere.
Non é la volontà di nessuno, o almeno di alcuna persona o entità con la quale possiamo interagire.
Quando parlavo di una coscienza, intendevo proprio che non importa quale sia il motivo della nostra esistenza, casuale o voluta, ma questa capacità ci permette di vivere questa volta e questa realtà nella maniera in cui noi possiamo esercitare il libero arbitrio. In soldoni io posso combattere una malattia con tutti i mezzi, ma non posso evitarla se decide di arrivare, e contro quella "evenienza" agisco nella maniera e con le armi che ho a disposizione, non mi rassegno, ma non perdo tempo a disperarmi di non averla evitata dato che non ne avevo i mezzi.  
Forse questi mezzi non li abbiamo per motivi inconoscibili, o forse tutto é casuale come una partita a dadi... più o meno consapevole per chi giocarla.

E' un argomento molto articolato e non vorrei sbrigarlo in quattro parole, ma credo che alla base di tutto ci sia la nostra evidente impossibilità di superare i limiti del pensiero, della volontà e della ragione.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (17 Novembre 2009)

Veramente non capisco come possa essere considerato "comodo" sapere che ci stiamo facendo un giro un macchina con un pazzo psicopatico alla guida.
Peggio ancora arrendersi all'impotenza di non potergli levare il volante.


----------



## Nobody (17 Novembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma la resa non é suddittanza a qualcosa o qualcuno ma semplicemente una presa di coscienza che non si hanno modi o capacità di interpretare o comprendere quello che non possiamo o riusciamo a comprendere.
> Non é la volontà di nessuno, o almeno di alcuna persona o entità con la quale possiamo interagire.
> Quando parlavo di una coscienza, intendevo proprio che non importa quale sia il motivo della nostra esistenza, casuale o voluta, ma questa capacità ci permette di vivere questa volta e questa realtà nella maniera in cui noi possiamo esercitare il libero arbitrio. In soldoni io posso combattere una malattia con tutti i mezzi, ma non posso evitarla se decide di arrivare, e contro quella "evenienza" agisco nella maniera e con le armi che ho a disposizione, non mi rassegno, ma non perdo tempo a disperarmi di non averla evitata dato che non ne avevo i mezzi.
> *Forse questi mezzi non li abbiamo per motivi inconoscibili, o forse tutto é casuale come una partita a dadi... più o meno consapevole per chi giocarla.*
> ...


Esatto, poco importa alla fine. Tanto sospetto che i dadi siano anche truccati 
Però, conviente provare a fare sempre la scelta migliore... il 12 esce raramente, il 7 no. Mi piace il 12? Lo inseguo, consapevole del fatto che vedrò molti 7 nel frattempo... e che magari non uscirà mai. Altrimenti posso decidere di accontentarmi... l'importante è provare a fare una scelta consapevole... tanto poi i dadi probabilmente sono truccati, e la vincita finale non verrà pagata.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto, poco importa alla fine. Tanto sospetto che i dadi siano anche truccati
> Però, conviente provare a fare sempre la scelta migliore... il 12 esce raramente, il 7 no. Mi piace il 12? Lo inseguo, consapevole del fatto che vedrò molti 7 nel frattempo... e che magari non uscirà mai. Altrimenti posso decidere di accontentarmi... l'importante è provare a fare una scelta consapevole... tanto poi i dadi probabilmente sono truccati, e la vincita finale non verrà pagata.


A quanto lo dai il 4?


----------



## Nobody (17 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A quanto lo dai il 4?


a tre, il sette è più facile:mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (17 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> a tre, il sette è più facile:mexican:


Cazzo ho scelto il 4!:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente non capisco come possa essere considerato "comodo" sapere che ci stiamo facendo un giro un macchina con un pazzo psicopatico alla guida.
> Peggio ancora arrendersi all'impotenza di non potergli levare il volante.


E' comodo perchè a quel punto non sei tu che devi decidere, che si deve prendere la responsabilità della guida pericolosa. E' comodo perchè qualsiasi cosa accada puoi sempre dire: _"ma non è mica colpa mia!". _E' una comodità stupida, incosciente, ma che ti permette di lavarti della "colpa" nel caso vada male godendoti gli eventuali benefici se va bene. Se va bene "siamo arrivati primi", se si va a sbattere "guidava lui!".
Osserva, e dimmi quante cose nel mondo avvengono secondo un criterio diverso da questo.


----------



## Bruja (18 Novembre 2009)

*...........*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' comodo perchè a quel punto non sei tu che devi decidere, che si deve prendere la responsabilità della guida pericolosa. E' comodo perchè qualsiasi cosa accada puoi sempre dire: _"ma non è mica colpa mia!". _E' una comodità stupida, incosciente, ma che ti permette di lavarti della "colpa" nel caso vada male godendoti gli eventuali benefici se va bene. Se va bene "siamo arrivati primi", se si va a sbattere "guidava lui!".
> Osserva, e dimmi quante cose nel mondo avvengono secondo un criterio diverso da questo.


Non credo ci sia tutta questa comodità, o forse penso che manchi invece un'analisi di costi-benefici o che non si tratti di chi guidava in caso di incidente.
Non so, io quello che ho sempre avuto reticenza a capire quando sento la frasetta "libero arbitrio dato all'uomo" , e sempre se non devo credere ad una casualità incosciente e neutra, mi domando come si eserciti questo libero arbitrio quando si é in tenera età, quando non si é capaci di intendere e volere o quando si é di fronte a scelte che non ti permettono di scegliere con libera volontà.  Se mi devo far carico di meritarmi o meno qualcosa in un'altra vita o dimensione, devo almeno avere carte di un mazzo non truccato. 
E' così difficile credere alla spiegazione dell'imponderabile, dell'inconoscibile se il male che subiamo o diamo non viene da una volontaria e libera scelta.
Discorso ponderoso questo... la trascendenza porta sempre nei meandri lontanissimi delle ipotesi e delle utopie.
E' però vero che la natura umana sa essere opportunista, ed il nostro pregiudizio verso il senso di colpa, spesso ci fa comportare come hai detto tu, negazione nel disastro e medaglietta nei benefici.
Bruja


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Novembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non credo ci sia tutta questa comodità, o forse penso che manchi invece un'analisi di costi-benefici o che non si tratti di chi guidava in caso di incidente.
> Non so, io quello che ho sempre avuto reticenza a capire quando sento la frasetta "libero arbitrio dato all'uomo" , e sempre se non devo credere ad una casualità incosciente e neutra, mi domando come si eserciti questo libero arbitrio quando si é in tenera età, quando non si é capaci di intendere e volere o quando si é di fronte a scelte che non ti permettono di scegliere con libera volontà. Se mi devo far carico di meritarmi o meno qualcosa in un'altra vita o dimensione, devo almeno avere carte di un mazzo non truccato.
> E' così difficile credere alla spiegazione dell'imponderabile, dell'inconoscibile se il male che subiamo o diamo non viene da una volontaria e libera scelta.
> Discorso ponderoso questo... la trascendenza porta sempre nei meandri lontanissimi delle ipotesi e delle utopie.
> ...


 
Quando si fa questo genere di discorsi l'errore più frequente è quello di cadere nel tranello di due apparenti linee di contatto dalle quali non si puotrebbe fare altro che una scelta ma non se ne potrebbe fuggire: la linea "individuo-dio" e quella "individuo-clero". Tutti tentano in qualche modo di ignorare e negare quella linea almeno storicamente molto più veritiera che è quella "individuo (massa) - clero - dio". 
Premetto che la mia espressione "comodità" riferita alle scelte di fede è una semplificazione ad uso discorsivo che possiede ben maggior contenuto rispetto a quanto possa apparire, ma confido nella pazienza e nell'apertura mentale di chi mi legge.
In soldoni dico: se per il povero diavolo può essere "comodo" non decidere, seguire le regole d'altri, ragion di più è comodo per chi le regole le progetta a tavolino, le impone e poi a sua volta ne demanda la responsabilità al "piano superiore".

Prendere decisioni è sempre stata prerogativa prevalente dell'essere umano, ma è scomodo e impegnativo, tanto che coloro che hanno saputo trovare la forza di decidere per sè spesso sono stati ricordati come eroi. Molto più facile invece seguire il gregge.

Libero arbitrio? Lo si acquisisce con la coscienza. Nullo alla nascita, sempre maggiore, ma purtroppo sempre rapportato alla situazione contingente di ognuno, a mano a mano che il soggetto cresce ed impara.
La fregatura dell'uomo è stata la capacità così sviluppata di imparare: ogni cosa che impara lo rende più schiavo del proprio sapere.
Mi spiego in parole semplici: se non conosci una cosa, non ne puoi essere responsabile, ma appena la conosci, e, facciamo caso, ne riconosci la negatività, non puoi più appellarti a nulla per giustificare un eventuale tuo errore in merito. E' la famosa metafora della mela di Adamo. Finchè era ignorante come una capra, Adamo era "felice", (ma, e questo la bibbia non lo dice, soggetto al destino dettato per lui dal "pastore"). Una volta assaggiato il frutto del sapere, sono stati tutti c.zzi suoi.
Nessuno per sè può essere considerato responsabile del paese o della famiglia in cui nasce, ma a mano a mano che cresce ed impara sarà (di fronte a sè stesso, non ad altri) responsabile di ogni sua decisione, rapportata, chiaramente, all'ambiente in cui si è trovato originariamente a vivere e cresere.
Bruja, perccato che devo lavorare, qui ci si fa quache altro centinaio di pagine ;o)
Ciao a tutti


----------



## Bruja (19 Novembre 2009)

*Alve Veloce*

Immagino che sia un argomento notevole da affrontare, io alla fine ho solo stabilito che fede, clero o trascendenza, quello che nego alla luce dei fatti é che il libero arbitrio lo abbiamo solo in una partita in cui le carte sono già state distribuite e che la casualità mi sembra abbia la meglio...
Poi disquisiamo per l'eternità, ma trovo difficile, nonostante le elucubrazioni di teologia, filosofia, etc...  darmi risposte 

Chissà, forse questo "ingiusto" limbo della conoscenza ha un senso per noi misterioso ma motivato, o forse questa la vera prova da affrontare nella vita, le altre diventano accessorie e contingenti.
Bruja

p.s. E' interessante e giusta la tua rilevazione su Adamo... dopo la conoscenza sono stati fatti suoi, ma perché quel veto? Perché creare un dono che stimola il sapere, il conoscere e poi intimare di bloccarsi davanti ad un tipo di esperienza (la mela era gusto, vista e tatto) senza, che mi risulti, una vera motivazione che non fosse il capriccio del creatore?Noi siamo curiosi ma ancora più ci piace chiederci il perché ...dei veti, e se abbiamo questi doni diventa normale farci domande anche sulle domande.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Novembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Immagino che sia un argomento notevole da affrontare, io alla fine ho solo stabilito che fede, clero o trascendenza, quello che nego alla luce dei fatti é che il libero arbitrio lo abbiamo solo in una partita in cui le carte sono già state distribuite e che la casualità mi sembra abbia la meglio...
> Poi disquisiamo per l'eternità, ma trovo difficile, nonostante le elucubrazioni di teologia, filosofia, etc... darmi risposte
> 
> Chissà, forse questo "ingiusto" limbo della conoscenza ha un senso per noi misterioso ma motivato, o forse questa la vera prova da affrontare nella vita, le altre diventano accessorie e contingenti.
> ...


Di nuovo mi stupisco di te, Bruja.
Il dubbio che mi esterni, può nascere esclusivamente se si accetta che il "veto" sia stato imposto dal padreterno, mentre è evidente che esso è, come tutto il resto della favolistica religiosa, frutto solamente dell'uomo. La conoscenza è potere, e non può essere concessa a coloro su cui si vuole imporre il proprio dominio.
Un popolo ignorante ed indottrinato è plasmabile a piacimento da chiunque possieda un briciolo di sapere. Ne sono l'esempio ancora oggi  i vari paesi governati dalla religione. Lo sviluppo economico e sociale nei paesi occidentali è stato reso possibile proprio dalla diffusione della cultura, ed internet, ad esempio, oggi è il rincipale fattore di cambiamento anche nei paesi dove il controllo sulla popolazione è sempre stato pesantissimo.
Ciò che rende questo processo a volte apparentemente negativo è il fatto che la religione per millenni è anche stata veicolo (per necessità esclusivamente demagogiche) di valori di vita sociale che una volta annullati faticano poi a trovare adeguati sostituti nella cultura non dogmatica.
Purtroppo devo scappare, magari si riprende nel pomeriggio. Buona giornata a tutti!


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Immagino che sia un argomento notevole da affrontare, io alla fine ho solo stabilito che fede, clero o trascendenza, quello che nego alla luce dei fatti é che *il libero arbitrio lo abbiamo solo in una partita in cui le carte sono già state distribuite e che la casualità mi sembra abbia la meglio...*
> Poi disquisiamo per l'eternità, ma trovo difficile, nonostante le elucubrazioni di teologia, filosofia, etc...  darmi risposte
> 
> Chissà, forse questo "ingiusto" limbo della conoscenza ha un senso per noi misterioso ma motivato, o forse questa la vera prova da affrontare nella vita, le altre diventano accessorie e contingenti.
> ...


E' esattamente quello che penso io, che poi riassume anche il senso della frase citata (non credo di averlo scritto: la frase e' di Brian Eno che non e' un filosofo o un religioso).Che lo si chiami "casualità", fato, dio, alla fine della fiera cambia poco, il succo e' che non abbiamo il pieno controllo. Su queste basi qualunque teoria ha lo stesso valore che sia scientifica, filosofica e religiosa, sono tutte frutto dell'uomo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' esattamente quello che penso io, che poi riassume anche il senso della frase citata (non credo di averlo scritto: la frase e' di Brian Eno che non e' un filosofo o un religioso).Che lo si chiami "casualità", fato, dio, alla fine della fiera cambia poco, il succo e' che non abbiamo il pieno controllo. Su queste basi qualunque teoria ha lo stesso valore che sia scientifica, filosofica e religiosa, sono tutte frutto dell'uomo.


Siamo troppo abituati a pensare di avere un valore significativo nel disegno universale, e questo falsa la nostra prospettiva. Ognuno di noi ha un valore davvero infinitesimo, ed io credo che l'unica vera libertà di cui disponiamo sia quella di decidere, in presenza di una sorta di "corrente" che muove da sempre l'universo da una direzione sconosciuta ad una altrettanto ignota, se abbandonarsi ad essa, contrastarla o favorirla. E' una libertà non da poco, se guardiamo bene, e come ogni vera libertà, è estremamente impegnativa da accettare e da vivere, perchè ogni scelta comporta sempre un prezzo da pagare.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Siamo troppo abituati a pensare di avere un valore significativo nel disegno universale, e questo falsa la nostra prospettiva. Ognuno di noi ha un valore davvero infinitesimo, ed io credo che l'unica vera libertà di cui disponiamo sia quella di decidere, in presenza di una sorta di "corrente" che muove da sempre l'universo da una direzione sconosciuta ad una altrettanto ignota, se abbandonarsi ad essa, contrastarla o favorirla. E' una libertà non da poco, se guardiamo bene, e come ogni vera libertà, è estremamente impegnativa da accettare e da vivere, perchè ogni scelta comporta sempre un prezzo da pagare.


Ma non puoi contrastare il fato: potrei entrare nella doccia scivolare e crepare a 32 anni. La baby sitter di mia figlia faceva tranquillamente la spesa al supermercato, non ha visto che sul pavimento c'era un flacone di shampoo aperto: scivola, cade faccia a terra, ora e' sfigurata... la sua vita e' stata rivoltata come un calzino da un flacone di shampoo. Mia sorella e' morta a 20 anni a causa di un virus  lasciatole nel cervello dal morbillo (morbillo passato all'eta' di 5 anni il virus e' rimasto ad "aspettare" 12 anni prima di manifestarsi) un caso su non mi ricordo quante migliaia... ma e' accaduto.
Una persona di fede puo' spiegarsi l'accaduto come volonta' di un essere superiore con un suo disegno che a noi non e' dato sapere. Io che non ho fede dico che lo fa, e' la casualita'. Alla fine sia lui che io, non abbiamo il controllo su cio' che ci succedera', questo non e' darsi importanza ma togliersela.
Pretendere di poter contrastare questa che tu chiamo "corrente" e' darsi importanza e credo sia anche una battaglia persa in partenza. La liberta' sarebbe prendere coscienza di questo non essere in controllo, ed entro questi limiti, fare le nostre piccole scelte e incrociare le dita.

Aggiungo che non credo esista una vera liberta'... esistono solo diversi livelli di prigionia!:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma non puoi contrastare il fato: potrei entrare nella doccia scivolare e crepare a 32 anni. La baby sitter di mia figlia faceva tranquillamente la spesa al supermercato, non ha visto che sul pavimento c'era un flacone di shampoo aperto: scivola, cade faccia a terra, ora e' sfigurata... la sua vita e' stata rivoltata come un calzino da un flacone di shampoo. Mia sorella e' morta a 20 anni a causa di un virus lasciatole nel cervello dal morbillo (morbillo passato all'eta' di 5 anni il virus e' rimasto ad "aspettare" 12 anni prima di manifestarsi) un caso su non mi ricordo quante migliaia... ma e' accaduto.
> Una persona di fede puo' spiegarsi l'accaduto come volonta' di un essere superiore con un suo disegno che a noi non e' dato sapere. Io che non ho fede dico che lo fa, e' la casualita'. Alla fine sia lui che io, non abbiamo il controllo su cio' che ci succedera', questo non e' darsi importanza ma togliersela.
> Pretendere di poter contrastare questa che tu chiamo "corrente" e darsi importanza e credo sia anche una battaglia persa in partenza. La liberta' sarebbe prendere coscienza di questo non essere in controllo, ed entro questi limiti, fare le nostre piccole scelte e incrociare le dita.


E' probabile che io e te si stia dicendo la stessa cosa con parole diverse.
Certo, la casualità comporta, se vuoi, in primo luogo, la famiglia stessa nella quale si nasce, il paese, il giorno e l'ora, e tutto prosegue indifferente a noi istante per istante. Cosa può pensare del fato la formica che inavvertitamente calpesti intanto che vai a fare la spesa?
A noi resta solo, come dicevo, la scelta di quale uso fare di noi stessi in mezzo a tutte queste variabili inconoscibili (ma non le possiamo conoscere per un limite nostro, non per imposizione scelta da qualcuno). La corrente di cui ti parlo è una mia astrazione personale nata dall'osservazione di un insieme molto vasto di fattori che spazia dalla teoria cosmogonica più diffusa attualmente, il big-bang, alla semplice analisi d'insieme della storia umana. La chiamo, in sintesi, la "linea male-bene", che a parte visioni estremamente localizzate, e quindi falsate da una prospettiva troppo ristretta, pare muoversi esattamente dal primo al secondo dei due valori estremi.
Come e perchè sia comiciato questo moto, e dove possa arrivare, non mi è precluso se non dalla limitatezza dei miei sensi e della durata della mia vita. Pretendere di capire inizio e fine non è "vietato" da nessuno, è solamente inutile per l'individuo. La decisione quindi di quale influenza, per quanto infinitesima, ognuno di noi può imporre a quella corrente è l'unica libertà di cuii disponiamo. A livello universale è pressochè inavvertibile, ma nelle dimensioni della nostra vita è al contrario fondamentale.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2009)

Non capisco, come puoi influenzare la corrente? Intendi forse con la scienza e le nuove scoperte?
Piu' o meno diciamo le stesse cose, la differenza credo, sta nel fatto che io non preferisco nessuna teoria e le accetto tutte come possibili, inclusa la religione.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non capisco, come puoi influenzare la corrente? Intendi forse con la scienza e le nuove scoperte?
> Piu' o meno diciamo le stesse cose, la differenza credo, sta nel fatto che io non preferisco nessuna teoria e le accetto tutte come possibili, inclusa la religione.


Se questa corrente, che io vedo in ogni cosa che mi circonda, procede da un ipotetico "male estremo" al un altrettanto presunto "bene estremo", producendo del male io la contrasto, producendo del bene la favorisco. Personaggi storici di grande rilievo come possono essere stati Hitler o Gandhi, hanno influito ognuno a modo suo e nella direzione propria al punto da lasciare il ricordo di un apparente moto retrogrado il primo, ed un purtroppo breve spunto in avanti il secondo, ma già nella vita di ogni giorno si possono vedere i segni dell'influenza di ognuno sulla piccola porzione di spazio/tempo che l'insieme delle variabili di casualità/causalità concede.
La scienza non è un valore in sé, ma lo è l'uso che se ne fa, come di ogni cosa, dalla più immensa alla più infinitesima. Una semplice parola può essere bellissima usata in un contesto, terribile in un altro.
L'apertura mentale permette di portare a non negare nulla come possibile, ma altrettando importante è che non ammetta nulla come verità assoluta. Io fin'ora l'unica verità che non sono ancora riuscito a legare a questioni puramente personali o contingenti è quella "corrente", la cui estrema semplicità mi permette di dare un valore mooooolto relativo a tutti gli altri valori che la vita ogni istante mi propone.


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se questa corrente, che io vedo in ogni cosa che mi circonda, procede da un ipotetico "male estremo" al un altrettanto presunto "bene estremo", producendo del male io la contrasto, producendo del bene la favorisco. Personaggi storici di grande rilievo come possono essere stati Hitler o Gandhi, hanno influito ognuno a modo suo e nella direzione propria al punto da lasciare il ricordo di un apparente moto retrogrado il primo, ed un purtroppo breve spunto in avanti il secondo, ma già nella vita di ogni giorno si possono vedere i segni dell'influenza di ognuno sulla piccola porzione di spazio/tempo che l'insieme delle variabili di casualità/causalità concede.
> La scienza non è un valore in sé, ma lo è l'uso che se ne fa, come di ogni cosa, dalla più immensa alla più infinitesima. Una semplice parola può essere bellissima usata in un contesto, terribile in un altro.
> L'apertura mentale permette di portare a non negare nulla come possibile, ma altrettando importante è che non ammetta nulla come verità assoluta. Io fin'ora l'unica verità che non sono ancora riuscito a legare a questioni puramente personali o contingenti è quella "corrente", la cui estrema semplicità mi permette di dare un valore mooooolto relativo a tutti gli altri valori che la vita ogni istante mi propone.


Questo discorso però implica necessariamente un Disegno. E quindi un Architetto. Non può esserci casualità in questa Corrente. Esiste un fine ultimo, quello che tu chiami Bene.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se questa corrente, che io vedo in ogni cosa che mi circonda, procede da un ipotetico "male estremo" al un altrettanto presunto "bene estremo", producendo del male io la contrasto, producendo del bene la favorisco. Personaggi storici di grande rilievo come possono essere stati Hitler o Gandhi, hanno influito ognuno a modo suo e nella direzione propria al punto da lasciare il ricordo di un apparente moto retrogrado il primo, ed un purtroppo breve spunto in avanti il secondo, ma già nella vita di ogni giorno si possono vedere i segni dell'influenza di ognuno sulla piccola porzione di spazio/tempo che l'insieme delle variabili di casualità/causalità concede.
> La scienza non è un valore in sé, ma lo è l'uso che se ne fa, come di ogni cosa, dalla più immensa alla più infinitesima. Una semplice parola può essere bellissima usata in un contesto, terribile in un altro.
> L'apertura mentale permette di portare a non negare nulla come possibile, ma altrettando importante è che non ammetta nulla come verità assoluta. Io fin'ora l'unica verità che non sono ancora riuscito a legare a questioni puramente personali o contingenti è quella "corrente", la cui estrema semplicità mi permette di dare un valore mooooolto relativo a tutti gli altri valori che la vita ogni istante mi propone.


Ora capisco, il malinteso era la corrente.Ma si agisce su quella corrente assecondando i propri valori, maralita' o le influenze varie alla fine diventa anche una questione personale... ognuno ci mette un po' del suo. 
Sinceramente l'unica verita' che riesco ad accettare e' che ce ne sono molte, tutte valide, nessuna assoluta.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo discorso però implica necessariamente un Disegno. E quindi un Architetto. Non può esserci casualità in questa Corrente. Esiste un fine ultimo, quello che tu chiami Bene.


Diamo pure per buono anche questa ipotesi: non cambia nulla.
A meno di peccare pesantemente di presunzione, è impensabile che l'ipotetico architetto se ne faccia qualcosa del nostro singolo operato e che su questo possa voler influire.
Siamo, in una visione d'insieme dell'universo, meno di una cacca di mosca su un vetro, pretendere che il padreterno si occupi di noi va oltre ogni buonsenso. Ci resta solo la "corrente" e decidere cosa fare di noi stessi.
La lotta si svolge tra il nostro corpo che fa parte di un mondo, quello materiale, che ha origine nel calderone del "male estremo", e la nostra coscienza che ci guida verso l'estremo opposto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ora capisco, il malinteso era la corrente.Ma si agisce su quella corrente assecondando i propri valori, maralita' o le influenze varie alla fine diventa anche una questione personale... ognuno ci mette un po' del suo.
> *Sinceramente l'unica verita' che riesco ad accettare e' che ce ne sono molte, tutte valide, nessuna assoluta*.


Questa visone è tipicamente taoista, filosofia che vede un universo chiuso su sè stesso in eterno rimescolio, e dove ogni cosa ha egual valore, tanto il bene quanto il male.
Le mie misere osservazioni mi portano a credere invece in un ambiente aperto, che si sviluppa in un senso preciso da un estremo verso l'opposto.
Accettare il bene ed il male quale valori equamente validi, e demandarne il peso solo a questioni di ottica personale significa permettere a sé stessi qualsiasi cosa. Molto pericoloso


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Questa visone è tipicamente taoista, filosofia che vede un universo chiuso su sè stesso in eterno rimescolio, e dove ogni cosa ha egual valore, tanto il bene quanto il male.
> Le mie misere osservazioni mi portano a credere invece in un ambiente aperto, che si sviluppa in un senso preciso da un estremo verso l'opposto.
> Accettare il bene ed il male quale valori equamente validi, e demandarne il peso solo a questioni di ottica personale significa permettere a sé stessi qualsiasi cosa. Molto pericoloso


Quale definizione dai a bene e male? 
Non sono taoista. Puo' essere pericolosa ma e' la vera liberta'. Inoltre non ho detto che accetto il bene e il male, ho detto che ci sono molte verita' possibili, tutte ralative. Abbi pazienza ma la tua e' una visione molto "moralista" in un certo senso... secondo te siamo partiti dal "male" per progredire verso il "bene"? Dove vedi il bene in cio' che ci circonda?


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Diamo pure per buono anche questa ipotesi: non cambia nulla.
> A meno di peccare pesantemente di presunzione, è impensabile che l'ipotetico architetto se ne faccia qualcosa del nostro singolo operato e che su questo possa voler influire.
> Siamo, in una visione d'insieme dell'universo, meno di una cacca di mosca su un vetro, pretendere che il padreterno si occupi di noi va oltre ogni buonsenso. Ci resta solo la "corrente" e decidere cosa fare di noi stessi.
> La lotta si svolge tra il nostro corpo che fa parte di un mondo, quello materiale, che ha origine nel calderone del "male estremo", e la nostra coscienza che ci guida verso l'estremo opposto.


Scusa ma non è un'ipotesi. E' necessaria al tuo discorso. Altrimenti diventa un non senso. Una corrente con una direzione prefissata ed un fine preciso, ha assolutamente bisogno di un progettista. Non puoi eliminarlo dalla tua visione.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2009)

Maledetti architetti! Comunque dio e' geometra:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Maledetti architetti! Comunque dio e' geometra:carneval:


se dio esiste davvero, è un genio!:carneval: Sicuramente è qualcosa a cui non ci siamo avvicinati nemmeno nel pensiero più folle. E' insospettabile!


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> se dio esiste davvero, è un genio!:carneval: Sicuramente è qualcosa a cui non ci siamo avvicinati nemmeno nel pensiero più folle. E' insospettabile!


:rotfl::rotfl:

Seconde me ha cercato di nascondersi cosi' bene che ora non si ricorda manco lui dove cazzo e'!:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2009)

Comunque son terribile, tutte le volte che provo ad immaginare dio lo vedo buffo e disorganizzato... mica scemo eh, solo un po' perso.
Auch mi sa che sono dio:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Seconde me ha cercato di nascondersi cosi' bene che ora non si ricorda manco lui dove cazzo e'!:carneval:


beh sapere tutto toglie buona parte del divrtimento... penso abbia degli algoritmi talmente sofisticati che gli permettano di sapere tutto e contemporaneamente dimenticare ogni cosa. Così si lascia aperta qualsiasi possibilità.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh sapere tutto toglie buona parte del divrtimento... penso abbia degli algoritmi talmente sofisticati che gli permettano di sapere tutto e contemporaneamente dimenticare ogni cosa. Così si lascia aperta qualsiasi possibilità.


Mamma mia sei un romanticone!:singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque son terribile, tutte le volte che provo ad immaginare dio lo vedo buffo e disorganizzato... mica scemo eh, solo un po' perso.
> Auch mi sa che sono dio:carneval:


io lo vedo parecchio somigliante al Drugo... si, mi sembra abbastanza verosimile come ipotesi...:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mamma mia sei un romanticone!:singleeye:


certo che si


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> io lo vedo parecchio somigliante al Drugo... si, mi sembra abbastanza verosimile come ipotesi...:carneval:


Ehh il vecchio Drugo:rotfl:

Ho fatto una descrizione accurata allora:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ehh il vecchio Drugo:rotfl:
> 
> Ho fatto una descrizione accurata allora:carneval:


A volte invece è l'altro Drugo...


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2009)

A volte guida rilassato, certi giorni è un pirata della strada.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> certo che si


Anche io sono molto romantica... calati le mutande va!


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io sono molto romantica... calati le mutande va!


Per te sono sempre giù, lo sai


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A volte invece è l'altro Drugo...


Forse la migliore scena di Arancia Meccanica


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Forse la migliore scena di Arancia Meccanica


Guarda che sguardo!:mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che sguardo!:mexican:


Da Dio!:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Da Dio!:carneval:


si infatti...:carneval: ma lo è anche quello del primo drugo... poi comincia sempre per "d":mexican:
Si, mi sa che l'ho scoperto :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2009)

Che poi t'immagini che casino il giudizio universale? Magari sei stato buono e timorato di dio tutta la vita, ma quel giorno becchi il Drugo sbagliato che ti spedisce all'inferno senza passare dal via!:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che poi t'immagini che casino il giudizio universale? Magari sei stato buono e timorato di dio tutta la vita, ma quel giorno becchi il Drugo sbagliato che ti spedisce all'inferno senza passare dal via!:rotfl:


più che possibile... visto come gira la giustizia da questa parte, cosa ci fa pensare che dopo sarà diversa? D'altronde il progettista sarebbe lo stesso. :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> più che possibile... visto come gira la giustizia da questa parte, cosa ci fa pensare che dopo sarà diversa? D'altronde il progettista sarebbe lo stesso. :mexican:


C'e' poco da ridere... siamo a sua immagine e somiglianza... non so chi abbia fatto il vero affare, se noi o lui:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quale definizione dai a bene e male?
> Non sono taoista. Puo' essere pericolosa ma e' la vera liberta'. Inoltre non ho detto che accetto il bene e il male, ho detto che ci sono molte verita' possibili, tutte ralative. Abbi pazienza ma la tua e' una visione molto "moralista" in un certo senso... secondo te siamo partiti dal "male" per progredire verso il "bene"? Dove vedi il bene in cio' che ci circonda?





moltimodi ha detto:


> Scusa ma non è un'ipotesi. E' necessaria al tuo discorso. Altrimenti diventa un non senso. Una corrente con una direzione prefissata ed un fine preciso, ha assolutamente bisogno di un progettista. Non puoi eliminarlo dalla tua visione.


Io in realtà non ho mai veramente voluto negare l'esistenza o meno di un progettista, bensì intendo evidenziare il fatto che la sua esistenza o meno non cambia assolutamente nulla nella vita di un essere umano, il quale dispone unicamente di sé secondo la propria coscienza.
Anche la mia ipotetica "corrente" non deve essere necessariamente favorita o contrastata: nulla e nessuno ci verrà a presentare il conto, se non la nostra stessa coscienza.

Definizione di bene e male? Abbastanza semplice, se vogliamo. Sono arrivato al punto di poter definire il male come "la scelta più facile", ed il bene "la più difficile".
Ogni cosa che venga fatta per proprio uso esclusivo, ad esempio, a favore di sé o in difesa di quanto si ritiene personale è relativamente facile da ottenere: basta prendersi ciò che si vuole a prescindere da quanto danno il nostro gesto può apportare ad altro o altri. Ben più difficile è invece dare ascolto alla coscienza quando questa ci presenta il conto delle nostre debolezze, o quando semplicemente ci mostra la necessità di rinunciare a qualcosa di nostro.
E' un contrasto continuo tra la necessità egoistica del corpo e la spinta verso la sublimazione imposta dalla coscienza. D'altro canto il corpo è l'unico mezzo che conosciamo per fare il nostro percorso, pertanto il vivere si risolve in una serie di compromessi tra il male del boccone che strappiamo agli altri ed il bene che possiamo fare rinunciando a volte al nostro.
Alla base di tutto c'è il costante aumento dell'entropia universale, che, si voglia o no, ci porterà pur da qualche parte. Ma sarà un mondo, vien da capire, ben poco adatto alla vita materiale.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Novembre 2009)

Penso comunque che il problema sia insito, come sempre, nell'uso che si fa di questi argomenti.
Pensare alla presenza di un padreterno non fa male a nessuno finchè non si pretende di iterpretarne la volontà, per poi magari imporla agli altri, e questa imposizione non consiste solo nel volere che gli altri la pensino per forza di cose come noi, ma anche solo vivendo in funzione non della propria coscienza - che a me piace pensare uguale per tutti - ma di una presunta volontà altrui, scaricando sul padreterno di turno la "colpa" di quelle debolezze che in realtà sono solo nostre.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io in realtà non ho mai veramente voluto negare l'esistenza o meno di un progettista, bensì intendo evidenziare il fatto che la sua esistenza o meno non cambia assolutamente nulla nella vita di un essere umano, il quale dispone unicamente di sé secondo la propria coscienza.
> Anche la mia ipotetica "corrente" non deve essere necessariamente favorita o contrastata: nulla e nessuno ci verrà a presentare il conto, se non la nostra stessa coscienza.
> 
> Definizione di bene e male? Abbastanza semplice, se vogliamo. Sono arrivato al punto di poter definire il male come "la scelta più facile", ed il bene "la più difficile".
> ...


Ma la nostra coscienza ci racconta un sacco di balle tutti i giorni, e' un sistema a prova di bomba! Altrimenti la razza umana si sarebbe estinta da un pezzo. 
La definizione di bene e male mi sembra non tenga conto di tutto lo spettro dei sentimenti umani applicato alle diverse situazione: ci sono situazioni nella vita in cui tutto non e' cosi' ben definito e non e' solo respingendo le pulsioni del corpo e ascoltando la coscienza che si fa del bene. 
Non capisco perche' dovrei sempre e comunque martoriarmi... mi puzza un po' di cristianesimo questa "derisione" del corpo in favore di qualcosa che senza il corpo, molto probabilmente neanche esisterebbe.
Ti rispetto, per carita', e' il tuo modo di vivere in fin dei conti tra le tante teorie anche questa puo' avere il suo perche'.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'e' poco da ridere... siamo a sua immagine e somiglianza... non so chi abbia fatto il vero affare, se noi o lui:carneval:


A me piace vedermelo come nella "Genesi" di Guccini: casinista e incazzoso, un po' rincoglionito a volte, ma di fondo geniale.

_"....Per capire la nostra storia, bisogna farsi ad un tempo remoto: c'era un vecchio con la barba biancha, lui, la sua barba, ed il resto era vuoto._
_Voi capirete che in tale frangente, quel vecchio solo lassù si annoiava._
_Si aggiunga a questo che inspiegabilmente, nessuno avveva la TV inventata..........."_
_"Beh, poco male", pensò il vecchio un giorno "a questo affare ci penserò io, sembra incredibil ma in roba del genere, modestia a parte, ci so far da dio" Ma poi toccò un filo scoperto, prese la scossa, ci fu un gran boato!_
_Come TV non valeva un bel niente, ma l'Universo era stato creato!_
_"Come son bravo che a tempo perso ti ho creato l'Universo.........!"_

_".....Prese un poco d'argilla rossa, fece la carne, fece le ossa, ci sputò sopra, ci fu un gran tuono....... ed è in quel modo che è nato l'Uomo". Era un venerdì 13 dell'anno zero del Paradiso._


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A me piace vedermelo come nella "Genesi" di Guccini: casinista e incazzoso, un po' rincoglionito a volte, ma di fondo geniale.
> 
> _"....Per capire la nostra storia, bisogna farsi ad un tempo remoto: c'era un vecchio con la barba biancha, lui, la sua barba, ed il resto era vuoto._
> _Voi capirete che in tale frangente, quel vecchio solo lassù si annoiava._
> ...


Se esistesse credo che nella sua pazzia ci sarebbe molto genio


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io in realtà non ho mai veramente voluto negare l'esistenza o meno di un progettista, bensì intendo evidenziare il fatto che la sua esistenza o meno non cambia assolutamente nulla nella vita di un essere umano, il quale dispone unicamente di sé secondo la propria coscienza.
> Anche la mia ipotetica "corrente" non deve essere necessariamente favorita o contrastata: nulla e nessuno ci verrà a presentare il conto, se non la nostra stessa coscienza.
> 
> *Definizione di bene e male? Abbastanza semplice, se vogliamo. Sono arrivato al punto di poter definire il male come "la scelta più facile", ed il bene "la più difficile".*
> ...


Pericoloso... molto pericoloso. Sai che tante SS erano convinte di sacrificarsi per il bene dell'umanità, accettando il durissimo compito di sterminare anche donne e bambini ebrei? Dicevano: "egoisticamente vorrei lasciar stare questo impegno durissimo, ma la mia coscienza mi impone di proseguire."
Questo per dire che anche la coscienza ed i suoi dettami sono relativi, dipendono molto dall'etica che le viene propinata per anni.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma la nostra coscienza ci racconta un sacco di balle tutti i giorni, e' un sistema a prova di bomba! Altrimenti la razza umana si sarebbe estinta da un pezzo.
> La definizione di bene e male mi sembra non tenga conto di tutto lo spettro dei sentimenti umani applicato alle diverse situazione: ci sono situazioni nella vita in cui tutto non e' cosi' ben definito e non e' solo respingendo le pulsioni del corpo e ascoltando la coscienza che si fa del bene.
> Non capisco perche' dovrei sempre e comunque martoriarmi... mi puzza un po' di cristianesimo questa "derisione" del corpo in favore di qualcosa che senza il corpo, molto probabilmente neanche esisterebbe.
> Ti rispetto, per carita', e' il tuo modo di vivere in fin dei conti tra le tante teorie anche questa puo' avere il suo perche'.


L'errore è nel credere che a raccontare le balle sia la coscienza, mentre invece esse nascono dall'uso dei dettami di questa filtrati per mezzo dell'intelligenza attraverso il filtro dell'istinto di conservazione (l'intelligenza non è altro che un "artiglio" più evoluto). La coscienza non racconta balle. Provare per credere. Io ci ho provato, e mi risulta pure divertente vedere quante balle mi racconto da solo pur di non vedere la verità in faccia.
Io non mi martirizzo per nulla, anzi. Sono cultore dei piaceri della vita, ma sono anche consapevole del prezzo che ogni mio piacere comporta. Questo mi porta a godermi la vita ma anche a non stupirmi quanto mi si presenta il conto. Considero che nulla mi sia dovuto, pertanto ogni cosa presuppone un piccolo o grande debito.
Il fatto che il presunto messaggio di Cristo (che in realtà ha radici ben più antiche) sia da secoli strumentalizzato dalla chiesa cattolica mi indispettisce parecchio, ma non ne mina il valore. Alla base di questa filosofia, inoltre, si consideri che v'è stato un pensiero che non comprendeva la figura divina, ma solo ed esclusivamente l'individuo, vero centro del potere umano. Nessuna sudditanza, quindi, solo l'uomo e la sua coscienza.
Mi piace pensare che dopo la vita qualcosa ci sia, altrimenti sarebbe un enorme spreco. Ma anche questa è solo un'ipotesi che non cambia nulla. La mia paura fondamentale? il momento in cui *io *mi troverò a tirare le somme della mia vita. Spero di non avere specchi a portata di mano, quel giorno.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2009)

Poi io sono molto epicurea in un certo senso... alla fine ci sono peccati materiali che fanno tanto bene all'_anima_!
Anche quelli non vanno sottovalutati


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pericoloso... molto pericoloso. Sai che tante SS erano convinte di sacrificarsi per il bene dell'umanità, accettando il durissimo compito di sterminare anche donne e bambini ebrei? Dicevano: "egoisticamente vorrei lasciar stare questo impegno durissimo, ma la mia coscienza mi impone di proseguire."
> Questo per dire che anche la coscienza ed i suoi dettami sono relativi, dipendono molto dall'etica che le viene propinata per anni.


Questo perchè si osserva sempre le cose in termini contestuali, e non universali.
In primo luogo sfatiamo che le SS siano state veramente delle specie di monaci, anche se si sono considerati tali. Ognuno di loro voleva far parte di un gruppo forte, di un branco la cui legge fosse la più potente. Se anche qualcuno fosse stato veramente convinto di fare un sacrificio per un presunto "bene", in realtà questo era solamente votato ad acquisire meriti nell'ambiente in cui viveva.
Una frase come quella che hai citato puzza di ipocrisia dalla prima all'ultima lettera. Ti ci credi? Io no.
Ricordati che la verità è la più terribile delle conoscenze. L'uomo ha imparato a nasconderla molto bene.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Poi io sono molto epicurea in un certo senso... alla fine ci sono peccati materiali che fanno tanto bene all'_anima_!
> Anche quelli non vanno sottovalutati


Non posso che quotarti.

......ma sono solo dei diversivi, purtroppo. La sostanza dell'essere è ben altro.
(ben vengano i diversivi)


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Questo perchè si osserva sempre le cose in termini contestuali, e non universali.
> In primo luogo sfatiamo che le SS siano state veramente delle specie di monaci, anche se si sono considerati tali. Ognuno di loro voleva far parte di un gruppo forte, di un branco la cui legge fosse la più potente. Se anche qualcuno fosse stato veramente convinto di fare un sacrificio per un presunto "bene", in realtà questo era solamente votato ad acquisire meriti nell'ambiente in cui viveva.
> *Una frase come quella che hai citato puzza di ipocrisia dalla prima all'ultima lettera. Ti ci credi? Io no.*
> Ricordati che la verità è la più terribile delle conoscenze. L'uomo ha imparato a nasconderla molto bene.


Ci crede pure la Montalcini, e per questo è stata accusata... e lei è ebrea.
A me sembra che tu la voglia fare troppo semplice, alce.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non posso che quotarti.
> 
> ......ma sono solo dei diversivi, purtroppo. La sostanza dell'essere è ben altro.
> (ben vengano i diversivi)


Come fai ad affermare una cosa simile? Su quali basi?
Non credo ci sia una "sostanza dell'essere" separata dall' "essere materiale"... gli esseri umani sono gli "eletti", ma non poi cosi' eletti secondo me


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Questo perchè si osserva sempre le cose in termini contestuali, e non universali.
> In primo luogo sfatiamo che le SS siano state veramente delle specie di monaci, anche se si sono considerati tali. Ognuno di loro voleva far parte di un gruppo forte, di un branco la cui legge fosse la più potente. Se anche qualcuno fosse stato veramente convinto di fare un sacrificio per un presunto "bene", in realtà questo era solamente votato ad acquisire meriti nell'ambiente in cui viveva.
> Una frase come quella che hai citato puzza di ipocrisia dalla prima all'ultima lettera. Ti ci credi? Io no.
> Ricordati che la verità è la più terribile delle conoscenze. L'uomo ha imparato a nasconderla molto bene.


Dai Alce per ammazzare qualcuno (tipo 6 milioni di ebrei) ci devi credere nella causa, una causa che va oltre la promozione.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dai Alce per ammazzare qualcuno (tipo 6 milioni di ebrei) ci devi credere nella causa, una causa che va oltre la promozione.


Certo, ma le balle che ci si racconta da soli, soprattutto se avvalorate dal branco sono molto potenti. Non sottovalutare la forza dell'istinto di sopravvivenza. Non si parla solo di "promozione", ma di qualcosa di molto più insidioso, sottile, potentissimo. Una paura profonda che nasconde perfino sè stessa.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Come fai ad affermare una cosa simile? Su quali basi?
> Non credo ci sia una "sostanza dell'essere" separata dall' "essere materiale"... gli esseri umani sono gli "eletti", ma non poi cosi' eletti secondo me


 L'essere umano non è per nulla "l'eletto", anche se gli piace crederlo. é solo l'espressione più alta (per ora) dell'evoluzione. Una bestia un po' più complessa, ma pur sempre una bestia. Nella mia personale filosofia credo che la coscienza di cui parlo non sia prerogativa esclusivamente umana, ma generalizzata in tutto il mondo animato, e perchè no, magari pure in quello inanimato. L'uomo è solo quello che ne porta il fardello maggiore a causa della sua maggior consapevolezza.
Io al contrario di te sono convinto di una fondamentale dicotomia tra spirito e corpo, ma che per qualche strano scherzo della natura si trovano a dover vivere uno dell'altro.
Tra le tante seghe mentali che mi sono fatto sono arrivato pure ad ipotizzare che quel qualcosa che avrebbe generato l'esplosione originale del big-bang sia stata proprio un piccolo sprazzo di coscienza. (la chiamo così perchè non ho altri termini adatti, ma mi rendo conto della limitatezza del termine. Sorry).


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci crede pure la Montalcini, e per questo è stata accusata... e lei è ebrea.
> A me sembra che tu la voglia fare troppo semplice, alce.


Come già sai, non si tratta di "farla semplice", ma di eliminare le complessità che servono solo da paravento. Semplice pulizia.


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Come già sai, non si tratta di "farla semplice", ma di eliminare le complessità che servono solo da paravento. Semplice pulizia.


Si ok, ma in quel caso l'hai fatta semplice, vedi un fenomeno come la Shoa un far carriera in un gruppo. Guarda che ci credevano eccome nella missione sacra.
E l'inquisizione cos'era se non un seguire la coscienza? Ora magari mi parlerai di sadismo (che c'era senz'altro), o di altro. Negare che seguire la propria coscienza può portare ad azione orribili, non ha davvero senso imho.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si ok, ma in quel caso l'hai fatta semplice, vedi un fenomeno come la Shoa un far carriera in un gruppo. Guarda che ci credevano eccome nella missione sacra.
> E l'inquisizione cos'era se non un seguire la coscienza? Ora magari mi parlerai di sadismo (che c'era senz'altro), o di altro. Negare che seguire la propria coscienza può portare ad azione orribili, non ha davvero senso imho.


Ho già risposto nel post 64.
Le azioni orribili non nascono dalla coscienza ma dai pesanti orpelli e veli che ci posiamo sopra per nasconderla.
Io non ho parlato di carriera, ma di istinto di sopravvivenza, che nell'uomo si mostra in miliardi di modi diversi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Novembre 2009)

La Shoah, le crociate, la Jihad, non sono altro che diverse (ma neache tanto diverse) espressioni dello stesso elemento.


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ho già risposto nel post 64.
> Le azioni orribili non nascono dalla coscienza ma dai pesanti orpelli e veli che ci posiamo sopra per nasconderla.
> Io non ho parlato di carriera, ma di istinto di sopravvivenza, che nell'uomo si mostra in miliardi di modi diversi.


_" in realtà questo era solamente votato ad acquisire meriti nell'ambiente in cui viveva."
_Rileggiti, questo è far carriera. Altro che sopravvivenza. 
Riguardo agli orpelli che nascondono la purezza della coscienza, posso solo dire che la penso in maniera diametralmente opposta a te.. Sono la coscienza, ne fanno parte a pieno titolo. Tu la vedi come un assoluto di purezza, per me è un relativo che fa parte d noi.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La Shoah, le crociate, la Jihad, non sono altro che diverse (ma neache tanto diverse) espressioni dello stesso elemento.


E secondo te non fanno (hanno fatto) quello che fanno con coscienza?
Secondo te un qualunque assassino non uccide con coscienza?
Dai un valore di _bonta'_ assoluto alla coscienza che secondo me non ha. Seguire la propria coscienza non e' automaticamente fare del bene, forse seguendo i 10 comandamenti si fanno meno cazzate


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E secondo te non fanno (hanno fatto) quello che fanno con coscienza?
> Secondo te un qualunque assassino non uccide con coscienza?
> Dai un valore di _bonta'_ assoluto alla coscienza che secondo me non ha. *Seguire la propria coscienza non e' automaticamente fare del bene*, forse seguendo i 10 comandamenti si fanno meno cazzate


 Concordo totalmente. Per questo parlavo di grande pericolo, nella visione di un assoluto come coscienza.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _" in realtà questo era solamente votato ad acquisire meriti nell'ambiente in cui viveva."_
> Rileggiti, questo è far carriera. Altro che sopravvivenza.
> Riguardo agli orpelli che nascondono la purezza della coscienza, posso solo dire che la penso in maniera diametralmente opposta a te.. Sono la coscienza, ne fanno parte a pieno titolo. Tu la vedi come un assoluto di purezza, per me è un relativo che fa parte d noi.


Troppo spesso mi trovo di fronte alle mie limitate capacità comunicative. Me ne scuso.
 La mia frase che hai quotato era intesa ad identificare uno sforzo portato avanti da un animale sociale quale è l'uomo al fine di conservare il proprio posto nella società (branco) di cui fa parte.  Non so se con questa spiegazione ho chiarito meglio, ma lo spero.

Riguardo alla capacità dell'uomo sordo alla propria coscienza di commettere atrocità in tutta serenità, ho letto giusto ieri un esempio: anni fa, per non pagare la multa imposta a chi ha un secondo figlio in Cina, un contadino al quale un indovino aveva detto che gli sarebbe nato un figlio maschio ha annegato la figlia di 4 anni in un pozzo (gli è poi nata un'altra femmina).

La cappa posata sulla propria coscienza non può far parte di essa. E' bugia contro verità, e se la verità in quanto tale non ha bisogno di appoggio alcuno, in quanto semplicemente "è", la bugia ha bisogno di castelli sempre più complessi che la sostengano. Ecco perchè una verità elementare come la coscienza si trova ad essere soffocata dalla compessità delle scuse e delle bugie, e perchè queste ogni tanto crollano su sè stesse.
Capisco che per chi non abbia seguito il processo introspettivo che ho avuto la fortuna di seguire io tutto ciò appaia difficile da accettare. Mi guardo bene dal voler impormi, il mio dialogare è inteso, anzi, a trovare i punti deboi del mio pnsiero per poterlo semplificare ulteriormente.

Io vedo il tuo pensiero falsato, come quello della maggior parte della gente, dalla mancanza della dovuta attenzione sulla natura essenzialmente animale dell'uomo, il quale, si, dispone di una coscienza, ma in dose ancora troppo ridotta rispetto agli istinti animali, padroni ancora dell'essere. La vitalità della coscienza è il più delle volte mortificata dallo sforzo di vivere.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E secondo te non fanno (hanno fatto) quello che fanno con coscienza?
> Secondo te un qualunque assassino non uccide con coscienza?
> Dai un valore di _bonta'_ assoluto alla coscienza che secondo me non ha. Seguire la propria coscienza non e' automaticamente fare del bene, forse seguendo i 10 comandamenti si fanno meno cazzate


Come dicevo a Molti, confondiamo la coscienza con l'insieme di balle con il quale la copriamo, e pensiamo che alcune fesserie siano dettate da essa mentre invece è la "bestia" che domina.
I dieci comandamenti sono grezze regole adatte ad una società rurale di 2000 anni fa. Lasciamoli perdere, e con loro tutti i dispensatori di "leggi divine".


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Come dicevo a Molti, confondiamo la coscienza con l'insieme di balle con il quale la copriamo, e pensiamo che alcune fesserie siano dettate da essa mentre invece è la "bestia" che domina.
> I dieci comandamenti sono grezze regole adatte ad una società rurale di 2000 anni fa. Lasciamoli perdere, e con loro tutti i dispensatori di "leggi divine".


Non confondo niente e' solo che non si puo' fare questa distinzione IMHO.
La tua distinzione fra cio' che dice la coscienza e le cazzate che ci raccontiamo (di grazia non so in quanti siano la dentro LOL) sarebbe questa storia del bene e del male che realmente mi puzza di "prigione moralista" e le scelte che fai in base a questa teorie non scelte libere e neanche dettate dalla coscienza.Sinceramente, quando si parla di bene e di male in maniera assolutista per me si sfora nel moralismo e la liberta' muore immediatamente.

Comunque il povero Nietzsche si sta sicuramente rivoltando nella tomba:rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non confondo niente e' solo che non si puo' fare questa distinzione IMHO.
> La tua distinzione fra cio' che dice la coscienza e le cazzate che ci raccontiamo (di grazia non so in quanti siano la dentro LOL) sarebbe questa storia del bene e del male che realmente mi puzza di "prigione moralista" e le scelte che fai in base a questa teorie non scelte libere e neanche dettate dalla coscienza.Sinceramente, quando si parla di bene e di male in maniera assolutista per me si sfora nel moralismo e la liberta' muore immediatamente.
> 
> Comunque il povero Nietzsche si sta sicuramente rivoltando nella tomba:rotfl:


Comincia a spiegarmi perchè non si può fare questa distinzione. Chi o cosa la "vieta"
Prigione moralista? Non credo proprio, anzi, da quando ho messo insieme questa mia piccola filosofia personale mi sono aperto molto di più ai vari aspetti dell'essere. Prima magari mi trovavo a giudicare, ora invece mi sento partecipe ed a volte pure complice.
L'assolutismo del bene e del male uccide la libertà allorché è costruito su false basi, su presupposti troppo complessi e spesso strumentali (tipo l'interpretazione di una presunta volontà divina). La mia visione delle cose nasce invece da un'osservazione del tutto personale, dall'aver notato tutta una serie di coincidenze che invece che portare ad un disegno più complesso mi hanno condotto a quella che, nei limiti umani, mi appare come la semplificazione massima.
Ho intravisto una linea, ed il movimento dell' universo su di essa. Ho compreso che all'uomo nulla è vietato, ma che facendo parte pur egli del resto del mondo, contiene in sè qualcosa che lo trascina nella stessa direzione di tutto. Nessun giudice, nessuna legge, solo un moto da seguire passivamente, attivamente od al quale opporsi, consapevole dell'infinitesima influenza che ogni decisione può avere sul tutto.
Mi sbaglio? In tal caso cambierò, ma solo se mi sarà dimostrato l'errore. Finora ho solo incontrato confutazioni complesse o semplicistiche che a loro volta avevano bisogno di sostegno. Nulla di essenziale quanto quella fatidica "linea".
Lo so, passo per presuntuoso, e, davvero, me ne dispiace, ma sono umano, quindi bestia.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Novembre 2009)

Ragazzi, grazie davvero tanto per questa chiacchierata. Raramente si riesce a discutere di questi argomenti senza litigare, ma con persone in gamba per come vi conosco non può accadere.
Per oggi devo staccare, e se domani voleste continuare il discorso, io nei limiti del lavoro sono sempre qui.
Scusami ancora, Molti, se involontariamente ti ho offeso nell'altro 3d, ti assicuro che non ne avevo l'intenzione.
Buona serata
Claudio


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Comincia a spiegarmi perchè non si può fare questa distinzione. Chi o cosa la "vieta"
> Prigione moralista? Non credo proprio, anzi, da quando ho messo insieme questa mia piccola filosofia personale mi sono aperto molto di più ai vari aspetti dell'essere. Prima magari mi trovavo a giudicare, ora invece mi sento partecipe ed a volte pure complice.
> L'assolutismo del bene e del male uccide la libertà allorché è costruito su false basi, su presupposti troppo complessi e spesso strumentali (tipo l'interpretazione di una presunta volontà divina). La mia visione delle cose nasce invece da un'osservazione del tutto personale, dall'aver notato tutta una serie di coincidenze che invece che portare ad un disegno più complesso mi hanno condotto a quella che, nei limiti umani, mi appare come la semplificazione massima.
> Ho intravisto una linea, ed il movimento dell' universo su di essa. Ho compreso che all'uomo nulla è vietato, ma che facendo parte pur egli del resto del mondo, contiene in sè qualcosa che lo trascina nella stessa direzione di tutto. Nessun giudice, nessuna legge, solo un moto da seguire passivamente, attivamente od al quale opporsi, consapevole dell'infinitesima influenza che ogni decisione può avere sul tutto.
> ...


Alce premetto che se va bene per te, credo sia tuo sacrosanto diritto seguire la tua idea.Sono anche convinta che per certe persone possa funzionare, tu per esempio, ma in larga scala sarebbe un fallimento.
Gli assolutismi sono tutti costruiti su false basi: non c'e' un male assoluto ne un bene assoluto... la tua teoria in fin dei conti non e' troppo diversa da quella volonta' divina ai miei occhi.
Seguire un bene assoluto puo' risultare una forzatura per alcuni. Un assassino non e' buono dentro ma mette a tacere la sua coscienza... e' semplicemente cattivo e cosi' e' la sua coscienza che gli suggerisce di uccidere.
Il piccolo Alex DeLarge e' un esempio perfetto... Alex e' cattivo, anche dopo la cura che lo rende innocuo Alex rimane cattivo e reagirebbe con la violenza se solo potesse. 
In definitiva la tigre non sara' mai un agnello, anche se diventasse vegetariana (LOL) prima o poi seguira' la sua natura di tigre e fara' banchetto dell'agnello. Non c'e' verso che sia diversamente, e' la liberta', il cosiddetto libero arbitrio che se esercitato all'astremo toglie liberta' ad altri individui.
Io quella linea non la vedo ne vedo molte di linee... se le confrontassi con un altra persona avremmo anche una terza linea o altre mille. Ognuno ha la sua scala di valori e non ci sono correnti che tengano.


----------



## Bruja (19 Novembre 2009)

*Alve Veloce*

Io posso solo dirti quel che sfronda tutte le elucubrazioni: qualunque sia la motrice degli eventi, quello che conta é come si reagisce e che decisioni si prendano, fede, credenza o religione espressa dagli umani che si voglia.

Ma in realtà quale decisione si possa prendere dipende sempre dal tipo di scelta che riusciamo ad adottare ... si tratta di appunto scelte, raramente di LIBERE scelte.
Una libera scelta non ha alcuna costrizione, obbligatorietà o limite, diversamente é una scelta individuale fra le scelte "possibili" che non sostituiscono il concetto di "libere".
Bruja


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Alce premetto che se va bene per te, credo sia tuo sacrosanto diritto seguire la tua idea.Sono anche convinta che per certe persone possa funzionare, tu per esempio, ma in larga scala sarebbe un fallimento.
> Gli assolutismi sono tutti costruiti su false basi: non c'e' un male assoluto ne un bene assoluto... la tua teoria in fin dei conti non e' troppo diversa da quella volonta' divina ai miei occhi.
> Seguire un bene assoluto puo' risultare una forzatura per alcuni. Un assassino non e' buono dentro ma mette a tacere la sua coscienza... e' semplicemente cattivo e cosi' e' la sua coscienza che gli suggerisce di uccidere.
> Il piccolo Alex DeLarge e' un esempio perfetto... Alex e' cattivo, anche dopo la cura che lo rende innocuo Alex rimane cattivo e reagirebbe con la violenza se solo potesse.
> ...


Premesso che pure io non voglio imporre nente a nessuno, considero che se le cose fossero come dici tu (e molti altri, intendiamoci) non si spiegherebbe per quale motivo la violenza venga considerata generalmente "male". Dovrebbero esistere delle società che accettano la violenza come valore assoluto, e questo non è possibile. Pure i gruppi estremisti ammettono la violenza solamente se rivolta verso l'esterno, ed all'interno viene accettata unicamente contro il singolo che ha magari messo a repentaglio la sicurezza di tutti gli altri.
Non giriamoci intorno: dei valori assoluti, per quanto scomodi, ci sono e si evidenziano in ogni istante della vita comune. Poi ci si trova, come già dicevo, a dover scendere a compromessi, ma questo per pura sopravvivenza. Non può esistere un bene che sia tale solamente se rivolto verso ciò che si vuole: questo è puro e semplice egoismo. Non può esistere un male che sia tale solamente se rivolto a noi: pure questo è solo egoismo, e l'egoismo è un istinto esclusivamente animale.
Osserviamo la storia dell'uomo: Un tempo la violenza era all'ordine del giorno, generalmente accettata come inevitabile. I figli erano proprietà su cui si aveva diritto di vita o di morte, chiunque non facesse parte della famiglia era considerato nemico. Nel corso dei millenni si è arrivati a costruire un'etica sociale, a dare maggior valore alla vita altrui, ad ammettere la presenza di un "bene comune" da salvaguardare comunemente. Siamo arrivati ad oggi, e pur se non siamo certo ancora riusciti a rinunciare alla violenza, a mano a mano che il tempo scorre esse viene sempre più considerata inamissibile.
Il colonialismo, un secolo fa, era ammesso come addirittura "doveroso". Oggi viene ancora praticato, anche se meno apertamente, ma è generalmente condannato. La violenza sulle donne un tempo era considerata meno di nulla, oggi è condannata.
C'è sviluppo, evoluzione, crescita, e questo non è dovuto ad un rimescolio casuale, che altrimenti porterebbe nelle direzioni più diverse, ma ad uno scorrere, per quanto "disturbato" da eventi locali che per qualche periodo possono far intendere un moto retrogrado, in una direzione, sempre quella, da milioni di anni.
Gli esempi che mi porti, Alex o la tigre, nulla hanno a che vedere con quello di cui parlo io. Distinguiamo, ripeto, l'essenza animale, istintiva e quindi essenzialmente violenta da quello che invece di tutto ciò non fa parte ma nel quale vive suo malgrado immersa.

Le linee di cui parli tu sono sempre appoggiate su questioni e valori personali e contingenti. Se le "spogli" ti ritroverai di fronte al solito.... istinto di sopravvivenza.


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Novembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io posso solo dirti quel che sfronda tutte le elucubrazioni: qualunque sia la motrice degli eventi, quello che conta é come si reagisce e che decisioni si prendano, fede, credenza o religione espressa dagli umani che si voglia.
> 
> Ma in realtà quale decisione si possa prendere dipende sempre dal tipo di scelta che riusciamo ad adottare ... si tratta di appunto scelte, raramente di LIBERE scelte.
> Una libera scelta non ha alcuna costrizione, obbligatorietà o limite, diversamente é una scelta individuale fra le scelte "possibili" che non sostituiscono il concetto di "libere".
> Bruja


La "libera scelta" è limitata dalle condizioni locali, culturali e biologiche. Tutto il resto è scelta. Non è poco, credimi.


----------



## Bruja (21 Novembre 2009)

*..........*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La "libera scelta" è limitata dalle condizioni locali, culturali e biologiche. Tutto il resto è scelta. Non è poco, credimi.


Non mi sono lamentata, ho solo puntualizzato.
Bruja


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Novembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non mi sono lamentata, ho solo puntualizzato.
> Bruja


 buon WE, Bruja.


----------

